# actual weight of scott speedster s10 (58cm)?



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone knows the actual weight of a 58cm scott speedster s10.

I noticed online that it shows both the S10 and S20 at 19.6lbs, but it does not list what size that is.


----------



## Clutch (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry if this is too late to be useful, but I just had my LBS weigh their 56cm (i.e., Scott's size L) S10, and it came in at 19.4.


----------

